# Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restriction



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restrictions *

Updated 46 minute(s) ago 
Ronald Gale, the Weymouth senior who hit and killed police officer Michael Davey in Weymouth last summer has only worn a court-ordered GPS monitoring bracelet six days since he pleaded guilty to motor vehicle homicide in November.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

No No No No absolutely NO!!!!! You do not get to go out for a walk just because you're physical therapist thinks it is a good idea! A good man is in his grave and missed by both his family's. The one that shares his name and the one that he worked together with. This selfish jerk wants to live as if nothing happened that horrible day. Want to take a walk?? Prisons have nice long corridors to stroll through!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

I'd be in favor of easing his restriction if he first would wash his mouth out with buckshot.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

No. Stay at home. No further comment it makes me upset and by him even asking for ease in restriction show that he does not understand the crime he committed, if anything the Judge (if possible) should UP the restrictions!


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

FUCK YOU! YOU KILLED ANOTHER PERSON!!! You don't get to choose your punishment and how it is carried out! You are lucky that you are walking the streets instead of serving a prison sentence, which you truly deserve!


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

Maybe he should meet with a court appointed doctor...


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

I have no problem with us easing up his restrictions. I think we should do exactly that. Right after we change over to an eye for an eye justice system!! After we crush him between a truck and a speeding motor vehicle he can have his fucking driving privileges back!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

I would love to EASE my boot up his ass!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

What's wrong with a treadmill?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

Let him walk around his trailer park, i'm sure there's another old fart that lives there, who shouldn't be driving, who would hit and kill him.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

Please watch the Hoveround commercial:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GWZp1U2iS4"]YouTube- Hoveround TV Commercial[/nomedia]


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

You know, I might have actually thought his request had some merit--provided he had been wearing his GPS bracelet more than a whopping 6 days.

What happened was horrible and I no doubt believe that the old guy never had any intent to kill a cop. Still, I find this skirting of the law to display a lack of remorsefulness. If he really wants to walk, he can get a treadmill.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

 
*Restrictions eased for driver who killed Weymouth traffic cop *

Posted 23 hour(s) ago 
Ronald Gale, 80, who has admitted to hitting and killing Weymouth police Officer Michael Davey last year, will be allowed to take walks outside his home, a superior court judge ruled.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

Bad decision Judge Paul A. Chernoff !!!! :stomp:




> Judge Chernoff, in a written decision, said that Gale will be allowed to walk one hour a day on Leisure Terrace, the 450-foot long road in front of his home, but not in other areas of the neighborhood.


Swing by say hello. lol


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

I can't believe the judge granted this...he hasn't even had to wear his court ordered GPS bracelet for more than a week and now this A-hole gets to go out in the fresh air and enjoy being free... things are so screwed up here:banghead:!!!! If he wanted exercise so bad the judge should have said sure- we will send him to prison where he can work out will all the other OFFENDERS! I am so pissed off right now...as the Senior Citizen Liaison Ofc. in my dept I think I am going to be requesting an s-load more Medical Evals and issuing alot more Immediate Threats on Older Drivers at risk in hopes that it prevents good people from being injured and killed.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

I would not bother me in the least to hear that this P.O.S. was run down during one of his outings by one of his neighbors. That would be the only justice that could come out of this.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

It's one thing to plead guilty to a crime, yes crime because he broke the law, which is the reason he is in a court of law. It is another thing to take responsibility for your actions. This man plead guilty and started his "sentence". He has not taken responsibility for what he has done though and that is clear through his most recent requests. Your home is your prison in lieu of an actual prison. The judge should not have granted his request! He should have told this guy to walk around your house several times if you want to get some exercise! he doesn't understand the leniency he already received, he probably expected it "because he is a little old man".


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

The amazing thing about this is that if this were a 25 year old guy who had hit and killed Officer Davey then he would have certainly without question served some sort of prison time. This old POS should be wearing his bracelet and if he needs excercise then he should be walking in place inside his double wide.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

Look at it this way: Maybe while he's out for a walk a large, frozen ice discharge will fall out of an airliner toilet and hit him.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

What a slap in the face to the family of Officer Davey from this POS Judge. :stomp:


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Elderly man who hit and killed Weymouth police officer asks for easing of restric*

one can only hope this shit stain eats the grill of a mack truck on one of his little outings.

and wonder if old judgie wudgie would be so lenient if it was his son run down in the middle of the street ?


----------

